# Merc 25hp jet



## crazymanme2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anybody have a newer (1999 or newer) Merc 25hp jet.I want to know how good it goes & what size boat you have it on.
Found a pretty good deal on one & thinking about buying it.

Thanks


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 27, 2011)

I has a 20 jet on a 1448.If you keep the weight down they works good.If you has heavy loads you needs more horce power


----------



## Scottinva (Jul 27, 2011)

Ditto what hotshotinn said. I love mine. Get about 20-21 mph out of it.

Scott


----------



## red450r (Jul 27, 2011)

What size boat is your on Scott?
I'am looking for one myself, i want a smaller boat that i can launch when there isnt a ramp. 
I know a guy that has one on a 1436 and he loves it


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 27, 2011)

what size boat you thinking of running it on?


----------

